# IOS 5 help on iPod touch 4G? [From Mac]



## meedo1 (Oct 20, 2011)

I have a few questions. 
1. Why is it taking so long to download. It says 5 hours remaining.
2. Earlier it said iPod in recovery mode so now i clicked restore it and it said once the download is complete it will be restored. So it will be fine now, right?


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Apple servers are being heavily abused right now with everyone downloading iOS 5 - which is why it's taking so long to download.

Also, several people are getting errors when trying to download / install iOS 5. These may be caused by corrupted downloads due to the connectivity issues with Apple's servers.

I would be patient and try again in a day or two.


----------

